# TYM Regen Process



## Eron (May 4, 2020)

RK55 (TYM tractor) with Yanmar engine

I understand the auto vs stationary regen difference. My dash is indicating a stationary regen is needed and the ACK button is flashing. I parked the tractor after warming up, went into neutral, applied the parking brake, set rpm to idle and pressed the button for 3 seconds. When i release the button the ACK button flashes. I expect it to stay solid or change in some way. 

I idled the tractor on two occasions for 40 minutes but nothing changes. Am i doing something wrong or do i have an issue that requires service?


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I would think it should kick up the idle on it's own if it needs a regen.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I would try turning up the idle and see if it makes a difference. The DPF needs to be hot for a regen. You should see white smoke coming out of the exhaust if it is working. 

There may be slightly different programs that aren’t outlined in the manual. This is what I have often found with Chinese and some other off-shore equipment.


----------



## Eron (May 4, 2020)

The tech connected the computer and fixed a wire and got it working. It was beyond a layman's control. Thanks for the input.


----------

